# Uefa: Elliott fiducioso ma pronto alla battaglia legale.



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

*Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo". 

Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.

*Il Giornale*: la sentenza della camera arbitrale arriverà entro un paio di mesi. il Milan punta ad un patteggiamento ma se la sentenza sarà dura si ricorrerà al TAS. Il Milan verrà considerato recidivo dalla Uefa e bisognerà fare i conti anche con le proteste che Pallotta ha inviato alla Uefa per il diverso trattamento ricevuto e per la campagna acquisti da oltre 60 mln fatta dal Milan a gennaio

*Il Corriere dello Sport* in edicola conferma che il Milan è fiducioso ma ma Camera giudicante emetterà la sentenza entro la metà di maggio e sarà applicabile già per le prossime coppe europee. Il Milan farà ricorso al TAS e la sentenza in questo caso arriverà per metà luglio. Il TAS in questa occasione dovrebbe legiferare e non rinviare la sentenza alla camera giudicante come lo scorso anno.

Come riportato dal *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 11 aprile, il Milan è stato rinviato ancora alla Camera giudicante perchè non è stato il pareggio di bilancio nella scorsa stagione. Come già ampiamente riportato, per il club si tratta di un passaggio atteso ma si pensava che i dialoghi tra Milan e Uefa proseguissero e che si potesse arrivare ad un settlement. Non sarà così in quanto il club rossonero era già stato sanzionato mentre gli altri club con i quali la Uefa ha trovato un accordo prima hanno raggiunto un settlement.

Il Milan invece ci è già andato due volte con i cinesi ed ora, cosa strana, ci tornerà anche con Elliott, che è una realtà solida.

Difficile dire cosa accadrà. Nemmeno gli avvocati del Milan hanno certezze. Potrebbero riprendere o proseguire i dialoghi con la Uefa oppure la Camera giudicante potrà anche decidere di squalificare il Milan dalle coppe.

Sarà interessante vedere se arriverà prima la sentenza della Camera giudicante o quella del Tas.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola: per il Milan è un atto dovuto. L'indagine è sui conti di Li, dal quale il Milan ha preso le distanze. Il Milan dovrà raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio nel 2020 e per gennaio ha avuto un anno franco dalla Uefa. L'anno franco potrebbe estendersi anche al 2020. Poi arriverà il 2021, l'anno in cui si dovrà chiudere in pareggio. Stando così le cose, è possibile che il Milan riceva un altro avvisto come quello di ieri anche nel 2020. 

Se non fosse un atto formale? Di può prevedere un processo più una richiesta di voluntary o settlement. La Uefa inoltre dovrà pronunciarsi sul saldo negativo della stagione 2017/2018. 

Il Milan si è appellato alla decisione della Uefa per il break even nel 2021: se la sentenza sarà ragionevole, il Milan pagherà. Altrimenti andrà avanti con la giustizia ordinaria. Ma i colloqui con la Uefa, per provare a risolvere questa disputa, sono continui.

*La Stampa*: con questo deferimento, il raggiungimento del quarto posto diventa vitale per il Milan. I giudici si esprimeranno prima dell'inizio della primavera 2020. L'accordo, saltato in fase investigativa, potrebbe essere raggiunto in fase giudicante. Difficile dire cosa possa rischiare davvero il club rossonero. dalla multa all'esclusione dalle coppe.

*Anche Il Sole 24 Ore* conferma: se la Uefa non permetterà ad Elliott di effettuare investimenti per rilanciare il Milan, il fondo è pronto ad una battaglia legale.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

*La Stampa: con questo deferimento, il raggiungimento del quarto posto diventa vitale per il Milan. I giudici si esprimeranno prima dell'inizio della primavera 2020. L'accordo, saltato in fase investigativa, potrebbe essere raggiunto in fase giudicante. Difficile dire cosa possa rischiare davvero il club rossonero. dalla multa all'esclusione dalle coppe. *


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

*Il Giornale: la sentenza della camera arbitrale arriverà entro un paio di mesi. il Milan punta ad un patteggiamento ma se la sentenza sarà dura si ricorrerà al TAS. Il Milan verrà considerato recidivo dalla Uefa e bisognerà fare i conti anche con le proteste che Pallotta ha inviato alla Uefa per il diverso trattamento ricevuto e per la campagna acquisti da oltre 60 mln fatta dal Milan a gennaio.*


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola conferma che il Milan è fiducioso ma ma Camera giudicante emetterà la sentenza entro la metà di maggio e sarà applicabile già per le prossime coppe europee. Il Milan farà ricorso al TAS e la sentenza in questo caso arriverà per metà luglio. Il TAS in questa occasione dovrebbe legiferare e non rinviare la sentenza alla camera giudicante come lo scorso anno.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: con questo deferimento, il raggiungimento del quarto posto diventa vitale per il Milan. I giudici si esprimeranno prima dell'inizio della primavera 2020. L'accordo, saltato in fase investigativa, potrebbe essere raggiunto in fase giudicante. Difficile dire cosa possa rischiare davvero il club rossonero. dalla multa all'esclusione dalle coppe. *



Ci sono un pò di punti da chiarire in merito : 

- Da qui a 2 mesi non è ancora uscita la data per l'incontro con il TAS quindi non è una cosa a breve. 
- Gazidis e Scaroni hanno detto più di una volta che con l'addio di Higuain che pesava tantissimo sui bilanci anche in caso di NON accesso alla Champions non sarà necessario vendere giocatori.
- Punto più importante , esclusione dalle coppe. Questa massima decisione fu presa dalla UEFA perchè il Cinefake non garantiva continuità quindi il metro di paragone è quello. Oggi il Milan ha una società che si potrebbe comprare la UEFA e che per inciso ha salvato da pochi giorni un altro Club di League 1 con un prestito personale al suo presidente. Quindi qualsiasi cosa possa aver commesso il Milan non riceverà MAI l'esclusione dalle coppe perchè la sanzione in caso di sforamento è sempre stata diversa. 

Poi se un giorno la UEFA si alza e decide di mazzuolare il Milan per motivii politici perchè noi siamo appoggiati dalla FIFA e loro sono in lotta con quest'organo è un altro discorso. 

saluti.


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: la sentenza della camera arbitrale arriverà entro un paio di mesi. il Milan punta ad un patteggiamento ma se la sentenza sarà dura si ricorrerà al TAS. Il Milan verrà considerato recidivo dalla Uefa e bisognerà fare i conti anche con le proteste che Pallotta ha inviato alla Uefa per il diverso trattamento ricevuto e per la campagna acquisti da oltre 60 mln fatta dal Milan a gennaio.*



bella personcina Pallotta eh? mi auguro di vedere la Roma non solo fuori dalla champions, ma anche dalla EL


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...



Chissa come mai la roma viene spinta a calci nel sedere verso la cl dagli arbitri ..


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...




commento diretto su tutta questa situazione: che due palle


----------



## alcyppa (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola conferma che il Milan è fiducioso ma ma Camera giudicante emetterà la sentenza entro la metà di maggio e sarà applicabile già per le prossime coppe europee. Il Milan farà ricorso al TAS e la sentenza in questo caso arriverà per metà luglio. Il TAS in questa occasione dovrebbe legiferare e non rinviare la sentenza alla camera giudicante come lo scorso anno.*



Ma guarda un po', i tempi potrebbero NUOVAMENTE andare a coprire il periodo di calciomercato...


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: con questo deferimento, il raggiungimento del quarto posto diventa vitale per il Milan. I giudici si esprimeranno prima dell'inizio della primavera 2020. L'accordo, saltato in fase investigativa, potrebbe essere raggiunto in fase giudicante. Difficile dire cosa possa rischiare davvero il club rossonero. dalla multa all'esclusione dalle coppe. *



Il discorso di Elliot, riassunto in soldoni è, vogliamo portare il Milan a stare bene economicamente, ma per farlo dobbiamo intervenire in modo pesante sulla rosa, portarla ad un certo valore tecnico. Lasciateci spendere tanto adesso, rimettiamo in piedi la rosa, poi i prossimi anni saremo più virtuosi.


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma guarda un po', i tempi potrebbero NUOVAMENTE andare a coprire il periodo di calciomercato...



chissà perchè.... non se ne esce più..


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> -il Milan non riceverà MAI l'esclusione dalle coppe perchè la sanzione in caso di sforamento è sempre stata diversa.


Ma guarda che con Elliott proprietario il Milan ha già ricevuto la sanzione dell'esclusione. Con l'ultima sentenza la UEFA di fatto ha semplicemente sospeso la pena dandoci tempi ridicoli per metterci in regola ed evitare l'esecuzione della sanzione. E' stata una formula usata per rispettare sul piano formale la decisione del TAS, ma sul piano sostanziale è stata una bella mazzata(non a caso abbiamo fatto ricorso, altrimenti ce la saremmo tenuta).
Io sono ottimista perché penso che la cosa si risolverà per il meglio attraverso il TAS, però tutto è possibile. Il mio unico timore è che la UEFA ce la faccia pagare sul campo, come già successo negli ultimi due anni con arbitraggi incommentabili.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con Elliott proprietario il Milan ha già ricevuto la sanzione dell'esclusione. Con l'ultima sentenza la UEFA di fatto ha semplicemente sospeso la pena dandoci tempi ridicoli per metterci in regola ed evitare l'esecuzione della sanzione. E' stata una formula usata per rispettare sul piano formale la decisione del TAS, ma sul piano sostanziale è stata una bella mazzata(non a caso abbiamo fatto ricorso, altrimenti ce la saremmo tenuta).
> Io sono ottimista perché penso che la cosa si risolverà per il meglio attraverso il TAS, però tutto è possibile. Il mio unico timore è che la UEFA ce la faccia pagare sul campo, come già successo negli ultimi due anni con arbitraggi incommentabili.



Magari con il Var i rigori inventati come quello contro l'Arsenal e Olympiakos non li fischieranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con Elliott proprietario il Milan ha già ricevuto la sanzione dell'esclusione. Con l'ultima sentenza la UEFA di fatto ha semplicemente sospeso la pena dandoci tempi ridicoli per metterci in regola ed evitare l'esecuzione della sanzione. E' stata una formula usata per rispettare sul piano formale la decisione del TAS, ma sul piano sostanziale è stata una bella mazzata(non a caso abbiamo fatto ricorso, altrimenti ce la saremmo tenuta).
> Io sono ottimista perché penso che la cosa si risolverà per il meglio attraverso il TAS, però tutto è possibile. Il mio unico timore è che la UEFA ce la faccia pagare sul campo, come già successo negli ultimi due anni con arbitraggi incommentabili.



quello è un altro discorso. 
Cmq il vero grimaldello della situazione è che Elliot vuole portare la UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria perchè il FPF non è compatibile con il libero mercato ( ci sono dei bellissimi articoli scritti da avvocati italiani che lo spiegano). Quindi se la UEFA continuerà con questa sua manfrina andrà a finire che si andrà davanti ad un giudice e perderà la causa. 

E di fatto quel giorno sarà la fine della UEFA per come la conosciamo.


----------



## Zlatan87 (11 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Elliot, riassunto in soldoni è, vogliamo portare il Milan a stare bene economicamente, ma per farlo dobbiamo intervenire in modo pesante sulla rosa, portarla ad un certo valore tecnico. Lasciateci spendere tanto adesso, rimettiamo in piedi la rosa, poi i prossimi anni saremo più virtuosi.



Mah infatti!!! che poi è la stessa cosa che ha fatto la rube prima che il fpf cristallizzasse tutto!
Il mio sogno è che quest'estate si spenda 300 mln per rinforzare la squadra in barba a tutto e tutti (come fanno i vari psg, city, ecc.)
E' l'unica cosa da fare per riportare il milan stabilmente ai vertici, poche balle!
Facciamo abbassare un pò la cresta ai ladri non colorati!


----------



## Victorss (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quello è un altro discorso.
> Cmq il vero grimaldello della situazione è che Elliot vuole portare la UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria perchè il FPF non è compatibile con il libero mercato ( ci sono dei bellissimi articoli scritti da avvocati italiani che lo spiegano). Quindi se la UEFA continuerà con questa sua manfrina andrà a finire che si andrà davanti ad un giudice e perderà la causa.
> 
> E di fatto quel giorno sarà la fine della UEFA per come la conosciamo.



Non vedo l'ora. Mafiosi schifosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...



Quello che a me fa infuriare è che si va verso la solita estate in cui si parlerà di tribunali e sentenze, invece che di solo calciomercato. Con i soliti condizionamenti.. "eh, si aspetta la sentenza"... "tutto momentaneamente in stand by"... ecc


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quello che a me fa infuriare è che si va verso la solita estate in cui si parlerà di tribunali e sentenze, invece che di solo calciomercato. Con i soliti condizionamenti.. "eh, si aspetta la sentenza"... "tutto momentaneamente in stand by"... ecc



Beh, come sempre.


----------



## mil77 (11 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che con Elliott proprietario il Milan ha già ricevuto la sanzione dell'esclusione. Con l'ultima sentenza la UEFA di fatto ha semplicemente sospeso la pena dandoci tempi ridicoli per metterci in regola ed evitare l'esecuzione della sanzione. E' stata una formula usata per rispettare sul piano formale la decisione del TAS, ma sul piano sostanziale è stata una bella mazzata(non a caso abbiamo fatto ricorso, altrimenti ce la saremmo tenuta).
> Io sono ottimista perché penso che la cosa si risolverà per il meglio attraverso il TAS, però tutto è possibile. Il mio unico timore è che la UEFA ce la faccia pagare sul campo, come già successo negli ultimi due anni con arbitraggi incommentabili.



Ma il Tas ha già giudicato una volta sproporzionata l'esclusione dalle coppe rispetto allo sforamento di bilancio..

Elliot poi ha ricorso contro la seconda sanzione per:

- A: ci hanno dato formalmente 2 anni e mezzo per raggiungere il pareggio mentre a tutte le altre squadre sempre 3 anni. Elliot chiede di posticipare il pareggio al 2022.
- B: disparità di trattamento con altre squadre in caso di mancato raggiungimento del pareggio (Es. all'Inter è stato concesso un quarto anno).
- Ma soprattutto C: la questione debiti tenuta poco il considerazione dal FPF. Sostanzialmente Elliot dice che è vero che il Milan ha bilanci in rosso, ma altrettanto vero che non ha debiti. Mentre vi sono quasi tutte le Big con bilanci si in pareggio o in attivo, ma con svariati milioni di debiti verso le banche. Elliot fa valere che la situazione patrimoniale del Milan è migliore di quella delle altre suqadre...E' su questo punto che si giocherà quasi tutto al Tas.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma il Tas ha già giudicato una volta sproporzionata l'esclusione dalle coppe rispetto allo sforamento di bilancio..
> 
> Elliot poi ha ricorso contro la seconda sanzione per:
> 
> ...



Mi auguro si vada allo scontro totale, questo fpf va modificato/smantellato al tas .
Sarebbe uno spettacolo vedere poi la faccia dell'americano pallotta detto er rosicone


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma guarda un po', i tempi potrebbero NUOVAMENTE andare a coprire il periodo di calciomercato...



Beh, a Gennaio in realtà sono arrivati due colpi da 35 milioni nonostane tutta la situazione con la Uefa. Dovesse verificarsi la stessa situazione (ovviamente con un mercato più corposo) ci metterei la firma.
Secondo me si tratta di uno specchietto per le allodole, nel senso che non possono ignorare la situazione del nostro bilancio, ma allo stesso tempo punirci con l'esclusione, o darci un'altra punizione esemplare, come il raggiungimento del breakeven nel 2021, potrebbe creare un pericoloso precedente, in virtù del quale diventerà inevitabile punire anche altri colossi come City e PSG in maniera anche più dura. Alla luce di questa situazione credo che tutto sommato possiamo star tranquilli.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Aprile 2019)

Cambiano(?)le proprietà ma ogni anno in prossimità del mercato estivo ne esce una che ci rallenta o ci blocca al momento della spesa.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma guarda un po', i tempi potrebbero NUOVAMENTE andare a coprire il periodo di calciomercato...


Così c'è già la scusa bella scodellata e spadellata, "Volevamo stupirvi con effetti speciali, ma purtroppo le pendenze legali attualmente in essere con quei cattivoni dell'UEFA ci impediscono di fare il mercato stellare avevamo pianificato".
Film già visto ultimamente, mi sembra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Così c'è già la scusa bella scodellata e spadellata, "Volevamo stupirvi con effetti speciali, ma purtroppo le pendenze legali attualmente in essere con quei cattivoni dell'UEFA ci impediscono di fare il mercato stellare avevamo pianificato".
> Film già visto ultimamente, mi sembra.



Pessimismo cronico mode on.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pessimismo cronico mode on.



Si ammetto che spesso mi sembra di fare il portatore di sventura...son quasi rimasto impietrito ieri alla notizia del nuovo deferimento UEFA, perchè proprio il giorno prima avevo detto peste e corna sulla società proprio su quella faccendaccia. Mi son persino chiesto "Ma porto sfiga io allora?". Il fatto è che, come recita il proverbio, dopo che sei stato morso da una vipera, cominci ad aver paura pure delle lucertole; e qui noi siamo stati morsi da un cobra reale, altro che da una vipera....io da adesso sono come San Tommaso: se non vedo, non ci credo.Ne ho viste e patite troppe negli ultimi anni, per dare fiducia cieca ed incondizionata a chicchessia.


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Così c'è già la scusa bella scodellata e spadellata, "Volevamo stupirvi con effetti speciali, ma purtroppo le pendenze legali attualmente in essere con quei cattivoni dell'UEFA ci impediscono di fare il mercato stellare avevamo pianificato".
> Film già visto ultimamente, mi sembra.



si tipo a Gennaio quando ci hanno portato Paquetà (35M) e Piatek. Quest'ultimo vero che è stato pagato con il risparmio del Pipita, ma avrebbero potuto puntare pure su giocatori meno costosi e risparmiare ulteriormente.
Prima di lamentarci, aspettiamo a vedere. Non siamo più all'epoca di Galliani (per fortuna)


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma il Tas ha già giudicato una volta sproporzionata l'esclusione dalle coppe rispetto allo sforamento di bilancio..
> 
> Elliot poi ha ricorso contro la seconda sanzione per:
> 
> ...



il punto C è molto importante. Fai bene a sottolinearlo. Non conosco benissimo i dettagli del FPF, ma effettivamente è strano che si considerino solo i bilanci annuali, e non si vada a guardare invece le passività complessive della società. Tutto ok quindi se chiudi l'anno in pareggio, ma hai 600M di debiti (vedi Inda), è un problema invece se hai 0 debiti, ma un passivo annuale... bah


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> il punto C è molto importante. Fai bene a sottolinearlo. Non conosco benissimo i dettagli del FPF, ma effettivamente è strano che si considerino solo i bilanci annuali, e non si vada a guardare invece le passività complessive della società. Tutto ok quindi se chiudi l'anno in pareggio, ma hai 600M di debiti (vedi Inda), è un problema invece se hai 0 debiti, ma un passivo annuale... bah



Quello che chiedevo ieri, ma se io ho un bilancio in rosso ma ZERO debiti effettivi son ben più coperto di chi ha i conti in regola ma esposizione per 600milioni. 

No perchè qui si continua a parlare del nulla, altrimenti iniziamo anche noi a fare come la juve con finte plusvalenze e sistemiamo il bilancio cosi i parrucconi della UEFA sono contenti.


----------



## mil77 (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che chiedevo ieri, ma se io ho un bilancio in rosso ma ZERO debiti effettivi son ben più coperto di chi ha i conti in regola ma esposizione per 600milioni.
> 
> No perchè qui si continua a parlare del nulla, altrimenti iniziamo anche noi a fare come la juve con finte plusvalenze e sistemiamo il bilancio cosi i parrucconi della UEFA sono contenti.



È quello che tenta di far valere Elliot. Per l'attuale FPF i debiti contano poco e solo in seconda battuta quando il disavanzo di bilancio non è alto x stabilire la sanzione si va a vedere la situazione debitoria. Il FPF è nato x impedire alle società di calcio di fare ulteriori perdite e quindi ulteriori debiti. Non ha la sua ratio nel ridurre i debiti già esistenti


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica:* il Milan avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno del deferimento, anche perchè potrebbe portare all'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma da Casa Milan si dicono:"fiduciosi che il deferimento serva a indirizzare il processo verso un esito positivo in linea con altri casi e che permetta al Milan di puntare ad un futuro ambizioso. Elliott sta cercando di riportare il Milan in uno scenario economico virtuoso e sostenibile in un serrato ma ragionevole periodo di tempo".
> 
> Il Milan potrebbe andare alla Camera arbitrale dicendo di non poter essere responsabile dei buchi lasciati dai cinesi e che c'è bisogno di un periodo di rientro più lungo garantendo un piano di rientro verificabile ogni anno.
> 
> ...



Bah, vediamo come va a finire.

Ma la certezza, da anni, è che a primavera inoltrata si comincia a parlare di mercato estivi limitati, per un motivo o per un altro.


----------



## overlord (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quello è un altro discorso.
> Cmq il vero grimaldello della situazione è che Elliot vuole portare la UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria perchè il FPF non è compatibile con il libero mercato ( ci sono dei bellissimi articoli scritti da avvocati italiani che lo spiegano). Quindi se la UEFA continuerà con questa sua manfrina andrà a finire che si andrà davanti ad un giudice e perderà la causa.
> 
> E di fatto quel giorno sarà la fine della UEFA per come la conosciamo.



E' per questo che secondo me hanno già un accordo ma devono per forza pubblicamente seguire la prassi...
Non sono stupidi né alla uefa né i nostri dirigenti e tutti hanno qualcosa da perdere se si va allo scontro nei tribunali ordinari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> E' per questo che secondo me hanno già un accordo ma devono per forza pubblicamente seguire la prassi...
> Non sono stupidi né alla uefa né i nostri dirigenti e tutti hanno qualcosa da perdere se si va allo scontro nei tribunali ordinari.



Esatto, considerando inoltre quello che dico da un po : per questa pagliacciata di FPF è più importante il bilancio che la reale esposizione debitoria. Il milan oggi ha ZERO esposizione debitoria quindi è tra le società più solide al mondo. Ma viene trattata peggio dell Inter ( esempio ) che è esposta per 600 e passa milioni.


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Magari con il Var i rigori inventati come quello contro l'Arsenal e Olympiakos non li fischieranno.



Se non sbaglio, il var c'è solo dagli ottavi...


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quello è un altro discorso.
> Cmq il vero grimaldello della situazione è che Elliot vuole portare la UEFA davanti alla giustizia ordinaria perchè il FPF non è compatibile con il libero mercato ( ci sono dei bellissimi articoli scritti da avvocati italiani che lo spiegano). Quindi se la UEFA continuerà con questa sua manfrina andrà a finire che si andrà davanti ad un giudice e perderà la causa.
> 
> E di fatto quel giorno sarà la fine della UEFA per come la conosciamo.


Lo penso anche io, ma la mia è un'impressione non basata su conoscenza tecniche. Ciò che però mi lascia molti dubbi è il fatto che fino a ora nessun club si sia mai rivolto alla giustizia extra-sportiva.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che chiedevo ieri, ma se io ho un bilancio in rosso ma ZERO debiti effettivi son ben più coperto di chi ha i conti in regola ma esposizione per 600milioni.
> 
> No perchè qui si continua a parlare del nulla, altrimenti iniziamo anche noi a fare come la juve con finte plusvalenze e sistemiamo il bilancio cosi i parrucconi della UEFA sono contenti.



Certo che è cosi.

Ma se la regola dice che in 3 anni puoi fare un passivo di bilancio aggregato di -30 , e tu ci arrivi con -200 mi pare normale sollevino qualche obiezione 

Che sia sbagliata, ok, ma le regole sono regole.

Ripeto, basta andare in CL per risolvere tutto, e se poi vogliamo mettere la ciliegina sulla torta, e la proprietà ha la volontà di investire, il modo lo si trova, ma in stile PSG e City, cioè con bilancio positivo, non a -200.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No perchè qui si continua a parlare del nulla, altrimenti iniziamo anche noi a fare come la juve con finte plusvalenze e sistemiamo il bilancio cosi i parrucconi della UEFA sono contenti.



eh non so neanche perchè non hanno già iniziato


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah, vediamo come va a finire.
> 
> Ma la certezza, da anni, è che a primavera inoltrata si comincia a parlare di mercato estivi limitati, per un motivo o per un altro.



Si però non si può dire che nelle ultime annate abbiamo fatto mercati da barboni..infatti i numeri sono lì a confermarlo con rossi paurosi..
Purtroppo gran parte di quei soldi è stata gettata via in scarsoni..

Se guardiamo l'Ajax di ieri sera mi piacerebbe sapere quanto è costata quella formazione che ha chiuso la Juve nella sua area per 90 minuti...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> si tipo a Gennaio quando ci hanno portato Paquetà (35M) e Piatek. Quest'ultimo vero che è stato pagato con il risparmio del Pipita, ma avrebbero potuto puntare pure su giocatori meno costosi e risparmiare ulteriormente.
> Prima di lamentarci, aspettiamo a vedere. Non siamo più all'epoca di Galliani (per fortuna)



Ecco, aspettiamo e vediamo.Mò son 7 anni che io aspetto e poi, purtroppo, vedo.Vamosss


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Aprile 2019)

O.T. A titolo di info, visto che ti sei speso per me, ti faccio presente che non mi ha ancora contattato nessuno dello staff per delucidazioni; grazie comunque per l'interessamento.


----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ecco, aspettiamo e vediamo.Mò son 7 anni che io aspetto e poi, purtroppo, vedo.Vamosss



ok, pure io. Ma mica possiamo addossare le colpe a questa società dei mercati passati


----------

